# Barrel Cut down



## scoggins (Sep 27, 2012)

I am thinking about taking my Marlin 982 ss 22 mag and cutting the barrel down so that I can pack it my day-pack  during bow season and to make it a little easier to put in and out of the tractor or jeep 

any suggestions as to how long I should leave it and still keep my accuracy..


----------



## packrat (Sep 27, 2012)

*??*

Please don't cut a .22 mag down.
Sell it to me and buy you a youth model rifle
for day packing. You will ruin it unless done
by a professional gunsmith. Even then it
will effect the accuracy.


----------



## rustvyper (Sep 28, 2012)

They make takedown rifles for pretty cheap. Might you want to try one of those before you destroy the value of your marlin?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Sep 28, 2012)

cut it down. buy the proper  mandrel and 90 deg facing tool. recrown it to your liking and go on with your business. you wont "ruin" it if you use the right tools. a 16.5" barrel would make a nice carbine length rifle to tote around with you.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/16...22-caliber-to-6mm-4-pilot-set-217-218-219-236

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/681502/ptg-interchangeable-pilot-muzzle-crown-tool-1-target


----------



## scoggins (Sep 28, 2012)

planning on having it done by a pro machinest/gunsmith as well as having it roecrowned


I'm 6'2" a youth gun's stock is too little.

and if i do ruin it I can put a new barrel on it from marlin


----------



## weagle (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm with the do it yourself crowd.  Midway sells the tools to recrown it and it's basically impossible to ruin it unless you cut it off so short it's illegal.  

Worst case, you send it to the smith to have the crown re-cut.

I've cut and recrowned a bunch of barrels and I'm certainly no gun smith.  Cut it off close to square with a hack saw or cut off wheel, square it with a file, then use the crowning tool and polish.

Weagle


----------



## packrat (Sep 29, 2012)

*Ohhhhhh*



weagle said:


> I'm with the do it yourself crowd.  Midway sells the tools to recrown it and it's basically impossible to ruin it unless you cut it off so short it's illegal.
> 
> Worst case, you send it to the smith to have the crown re-cut.
> 
> ...



That gives me the chills just thinking about it.
But to each his own.


----------



## weagle (Oct 1, 2012)

packrat said:


> That gives me the chills just thinking about it.
> But to each his own.



Why?  Think about it.  It doesn't matter how you make the initial cut, it only matters how you finish the crown.  A piloted crowning tool will be square to the bore regardless of how good/bad the initial cut is.


----------



## teneyedoc (Oct 4, 2012)

Go for it, I would cut it to 16" or a bit longer, in case you mess up and need to take a little more off.  Use the piloted crown cutter, you have to be near retarded to mess it up.  And if you do, it's a marlin, barrels are cheap, it's not a collector rifle or anything.  

Just try as hard as you can to get the initial cut as square to the bore as possible.  This will make the rest of the job easier.  

As long as your crown is good, the only thing that will affect accuracy will be the change in velocity from the shorter barrel.  It may improve your accuracy, it may lessen it.  Really though, a .22 mag isn't known as a 1 hole at 100yds round anyway.  

I think a 16" 22 mag sounds awesome.  Are you around Newnan?  If so, I have the tools you would need.  PM me if you are.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm around Macon but not opposed to a road trip


----------



## Cmcharles (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a BAR 7mag my dad cut down years ago with a band saw, crowned with a step bit and finished with a brass scre head. The gun is extremely accurate, 3 shots at a 100 yards will put 2 in the same hole and the other touching. The gun has killed deer out to 600 yards. The thought of cutting em down used to make me nervous but I know several other guys that have cut them down theirselves and came out with extremely accurate guns. I say cut to fit and enjoy


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 16, 2012)

Cut it. 
I have cut many Marlins w/ "non-professional " tools.
The first I cut the crown w/a brass round head screw and many applications of 180 wetsand. 
Still have it...it belongs to my son and he just dropped a monster doe at 165 yards w/ a 16.25 barrel 3030 (measures outside). Measured w/ a dowel down the barrel to the bolt face as ATF reads an extra .5 inch. I measured outside for the officer that does not know this...
cw


----------

